# A Study in ... whateva' :-)



## The Dude (Apr 26, 2006)

Just been extremely busy lately new job and moving to Montreal shortly so here are a few from last weekend


----------



## Ernie Romers (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks, great smiles! Good luck moving to Montreal!


----------



## BruceS (Feb 11, 2006)

Patrick, those are really great shots! You're impressing me more each set :-!
Cheers,
Bruce


----------



## GJ (Feb 8, 2006)

Love thos B&W Dude....:-! :-! :-!


----------



## Brian B (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow, are all Canadian bartendars like her? maybe I'll move to Canada. :-! 

I knew an Estonian woman who looked like her. She's currently a Radiologist in SanFran. To this day she is still the most beautiful woman I know on this planet. There sure is something beautiful about European women...


----------

